# Ideas for Chrome



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

The chrome trim around my doors and windows looks old, scratched and in need of restoration or replacement. 

I'm wondering what others have done. Are you finding good quality replacement pieces, are you having pieces rechromed, resurfaced or restored via some other techniques or do you just live with it?


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Is it chrome or stainless?

Try D&T Metal Polishing in Caseville, MI. Not cheap, but does incredible work and may be able to help.

989-551-1520
His web site is: Welcome to D & T Metal Polishing, Inc.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

You more than likely have a combination of Stainless and Anodized aluminum. The stainless pieces, you can do yourself with a buffing wheel and some rouge. The Anodized pieces are another story... about the only thing you can do is have them stripped, polished and clear coated.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree....I had all my original trim re furbished....stainless polished, aluminum de-anodized and polished....vent windows re furbished (chrome, rubber, stainless and window guide tracks) DON"S EAST COAST RESTORATION!!! I did buy new lower rocker stainless...from Performance Years.....FIT: EXCELLENT....QUALITY: EXCELLENT....cost vs. polishing and repair of original: CHEAPER. Also repro GTO emblems are nicer than most NOS ones, due to retooling of molds. SPEAKING from recent experience....Eric:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree I bought a buffer and kit from Eastwood. (This one, when they had it on sale: Eastwood 1/2 HP Buff Motor with 6 Inch Buff Kit ) 

It wasn't all that expensive, considering I've now got a tool I can use 'forever'. I found another place online to get supplies from, things like additional buffing wheels and big bricks of various buffing compounds, that had very good prices. Having done it now, I can say that for small pieces like you're talking about you can probably get by just fine and get the same results with a corded electric drill (they spin faster than cordless drills) and a kit like this:

Eastwood Buffing Kit - Paint Buffing Kits - Buffing and Polishing Kit

They're for sure safer to use than the big buffers --- one of those things can snatch a piece of trim out of your hands and tie it in a pretzel before you can blink. Ask me how I know that... 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've done some refurbishment of stainless trim, and I'm with Eric. Next time, I'm hiring a pro. Money well spent. It is tedious work. Satisfying, but tedious. Like digging a ditch. '65 will have stainless and aluminum, only chrome is on the wing windows.


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

sounds like paying to have it done is the way to go...thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bear, I buff some of my small stuff......I too have some parts that are probably "still in orbit":rofl:......:cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I polished all my stainless. Definitely tedious but it goes by fast once you get the hang of it. I put my HF buffer in a vice, did all my trim in a couple evenings. Cost was around 50 bucks. Straightening is a different story! And my parts got snatched a lot!!


----------

